# 'Jeremy Soule Effect'



## MR F (May 11, 2014)

Hi guys,
I love Elder Scrolls series and obviously I love its music even more but there is something about Soule's music mixes that really strikes me. I love how he makes orchestra sound 'mystical' (example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lyld0ekydd0). Sound seems to be coming from afar but it doesn't lack depth and it doesn't feel as if it's playing behind the wall at the same time (like when you add too much reverb). How does he do that? I mean: Is it reverb? Maybe microphones are just placed far from orchestra? (Probably both?) Is this 'effect' achievable using samples? 
I tried to do this long time ago with LASS 1.0 and Reverence reverb on top of it but ended up with somehow 'flat' sound. Would be really grateful if some of you guys could chime in and elaborate on this technique. I've been thinking about it for a long time now and have some ideas but maybe you can shed some light on this (many of you are faaaaar more experienced then I am). 
Regards,
Filip


----------



## ghostnote (May 11, 2014)

> A few reviewers have said I use too much reverb... [...] My strings tend to be heavier in verb than what you hear in real life. This is a stylistic thing that I do and it helps blend the different types of attacks. I use a Lexicon 300 pretty extensively along with a 960L in some cases. [...] I believe that for the most part, the room is like another instrument. [...] But for electronic reverb, it's hard to beat Lexicon.



AFAIK samples, listen to the choir in his newer stuff (like GW2). You can play with the dry/wet settings of your reverb or try the Hamburg Cathedral from QL Spaces to get a similar sound.


----------



## MR F (May 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot, very helpful. Is this an excerpt from an interview? Would you mind posting a link here?


----------



## ghostnote (May 11, 2014)

google > "jeremy soule interview" > http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-13462.html (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/arc ... 13462.html)


----------



## MR F (May 11, 2014)

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /forum/archive/index.php/t-13462.html on this server.


----------



## Resoded (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the link Michael, very interesting. It works for me.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 11, 2014)

JS is a damn fine composer, and this score is top notch in terms of production that's for sure. 

Ensemble strings in that example appear to be con sordino for much of the intro section, but the closer mic'ed layering of violin and cello, combined with a more 'distant' choral section, inevitably enhances the sense of depth. 

This is where big budget, top drawer score mixer (John Kurlander) and a fabulously talented composer all coincide. 

AIMHO of course


----------



## MR F (May 11, 2014)

Thank you guys! Sorry for the confusion. Turns out northernsounds doesn't work here for uknown reasons- used china proxy server and could finally read it. Great interview, thank you Michael!


----------

